# Swedish lesbians suck sperm banks dry



## Hi Im God (Jul 24, 2009)

Exclusive Debut Trailer

*Swedish lesbians suck sperm banks dry*

By Lester Haines

Sweden's fertility clinics are racking up a serious backlog of people waiting for artificial insemination, due in part to a "spike" in demand from lesbian couples for vital supplies of man juice.

So bad have things got that expectant customers at Sahlgrenska University Hospital in Gothenburg are now forced to wait 18 months for treatment.

The problem, the G?teborgs-Posten explains, is that a 2005 law change granted "female same-sex couples" the right to fertility treatment at Swedish hospitals. Previously, this privilege extended only to married women or those who were "registered heterosexual partners".

Inger Bryman, Sahlgrenska's head of gynaecology and reproductive medicine, told the paper: "We had estimated an increase of around 25 couples per year after the law change. Now there are 90 couples in line."

Sweden's lesbians are not the sole cause of the sperm drought. Swedish law allows kids to learn their biological father's identity once they turn 18. This hasn't done much to encourage donors.

The main reason, though, is apparently duff sperm - "either related to deterioration while being frozen or to medical conditions".

The upshot of the Swedish sperm crisis is that couples are increasingly looking abroad for their impregnations, principally to Denmark and Finland.

Bootnote
Before you lot start demanding some form of hot Playmobil action to accompany this story, please note that we've already covered lesbian artificial insemination. Exclusive Debut Trailer


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 24, 2009)

Rather vulgar title I think.


----------



## zuul (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL title. 

They should change the law about giving the identity of the donor. Without such a law I may considere giving ovocytes, but if I have to be stalk afterward by a teen I don't give a shit about I say no.


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Jul 24, 2009)

*Best Title Ever!!!*


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

This title...


----------



## Fran (Jul 24, 2009)

Brilliant title    

 . . .


----------



## Hazy (Jul 24, 2009)

The title led me to believe this would be a much more interesting story


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh i have a nasty image in my mind


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just what you'd expect from a lesbian!


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Grrblt (Jul 24, 2009)

I just came here from watching a rather awesome double blowjob video. Man, was I disappointed at what this thread was really about.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jul 24, 2009)

lol sorry.

My last thread was obama raping teens I didnt even have to try and top that one.


----------



## WT (Jul 24, 2009)

Its ironic that these Lesbians are in so desperate need of something which their genes apparently made them reject. 

A clear example on how nature fucked up so bad .


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2009)

I totally thought i was gonna see something else. But wow they need alot.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jul 24, 2009)

This is some title


----------



## Feraligatr (Jul 24, 2009)

I feel robbed by the title of the thread


----------



## Y (Jul 24, 2009)

The title really grabbed my eye


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 24, 2009)

Poorly written article. As if Yoda written it himself.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Sesshomaru said:


> Its ironic that these Lesbians are in so desperate need of something which their genes apparently made them reject.
> 
> A clear example on how nature fucked up so bad .


Laughing on SO many levels.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 24, 2009)

the title sounds so very wrong! :lool


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 24, 2009)

5 star thread


----------



## Cirus (Jul 24, 2009)

The title impressed me but the article was lacking.  Though the laws in that country about finding the father at 18 I think needs to be changed.


----------



## Avix (Jul 24, 2009)

Indeed, great title. 
And as always, Lesbians are great, as long as they're hot ...


----------



## Tuan (Jul 24, 2009)

i want my money back! 
false advertisement!


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 24, 2009)

Fap more, its a simple answer.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 24, 2009)

I was thinking "Open wide, I want to make a deposit!"


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 24, 2009)

what a disaster


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 24, 2009)

here i come sweden!!! DONT WORRY ILL SAVE YOU!!!!


----------



## Gecka (Jul 24, 2009)

title= 10/10


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 24, 2009)

nice title 

it made me remember pek


----------



## Peter (Jul 24, 2009)

I lol'd at the title.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 24, 2009)

I  at the title. xD


----------



## Chee (Jul 24, 2009)

Title made me lol.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jul 24, 2009)

This is the most disappointing thread I have ever come across. WHERE IS MY SWEDISH LESBIANS!!!


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jul 24, 2009)

​ Best Title Ever​ ​


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 24, 2009)

Not going to deny I only came into this thread because of the tile and I am *very* disappointed.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 24, 2009)

Title is epic.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 25, 2009)

Robot-Overlord said:


> ​ Best Title Ever​ ​



Are the other results porn?


----------



## Munak (Jul 25, 2009)

Time to change our country's largest export. 

I'll save you, swedish babes!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 25, 2009)

zuul said:


> LOL title.
> 
> They should change the law about giving the identity of the donor. Without such a law I may considere giving ovocytes, but if I have to be stalk afterward by a teen I don't give a shit about I say no.



I agree with this. I believe the man should have a choice on if he wants the child to know about him or not.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't see why it's so hard to get those who want to donate to just give more sperm. I mean, men can produce a lot, right?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 25, 2009)

Title is deceiving.

But this is pretty wow.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 25, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> I don't see why it's so hard to get those who want to donate to just give more sperm. I mean, men can produce a lot, right?



I wouldn't want some random kid I don't give a shit about following me later on in life.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 25, 2009)

Judging by the title I came here expecting something very diffrent


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 25, 2009)

I was expecting more from the article. 



chaosakita said:


> I don't see why it's so hard to get those who want to donate to just give more sperm. I mean, men can produce a lot, right?



It depends on the individual.


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 25, 2009)

Curious, yet... strangely disappointing in the end


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 25, 2009)

Brilliant title! those crazy lesbians.. imagine a boy been raised without a father but 2 broads that hate men O.o....

a good story could be taken out of it yeh.

If they want some sperm then I would give em some.. as long as I had to do the procedure if you know what I mean 
and the host is nice.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jul 25, 2009)

Sesshomaru said:


> Its ironic that these Lesbians are in so desperate need of something which their genes apparently made them reject.
> 
> A clear example on how nature fucked up so bad .



Lol, this.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL Lesbians


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 25, 2009)

> Sweden's lesbians are not the sole cause of the sperm drought. Swedish law allows kids to learn their biological father's identity once they turn 18. This hasn't done much to encourage donors.


I didn't know there would come a time when there would be sperm drought. 


Anyway, lesbians are hot.




Suigetsu said:


> Brilliant title! those crazy lesbians.. *imagine a boy been raised without a father but 2 broads that hate men *O.o....
> 
> a good story could be taken out of it yeh.
> 
> ...



He would have 4 boobs to breast-feed him and for him to play with.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 25, 2009)

What were people expecting to be in the café? Literal sucking?


----------



## Temp_Position (Jul 25, 2009)

whatever happened to adopting? There are a lot of orphaned kids out there that need a home.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 25, 2009)

Temp_Position said:


> whatever happened to adopting? There are a lot of orphaned kids out there that need a home.



Maybe people would like to have a child of their own? For example, one lesbian could carry the baby and another could get a sperm sample from a brother or something so it'd be their child.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 25, 2009)

lol @ title


----------



## OmegaChidori (Jul 25, 2009)

Reps for the title lol


----------



## Vanity (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, why are they suddenly having this problem now? Are there suddenly more lesbians than normal or something? I doubt it.

Actually, I guess it's because of the new 2005 law.

Anyway, don't know there's anything they can do about this....aside from maybe giving males more incentive to donate?


----------



## Le Pirate (Jul 25, 2009)

People seem to care more about the title than the news lol.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 25, 2009)

Ninja Zone said:


> People seem to care more about the title than the news lol.



This is a Naruto forum, what do you expect?


----------



## cheshire cat (Jul 25, 2009)

Swedish only?


----------



## Yeobo (Jul 25, 2009)

at title.

 at story.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 25, 2009)

Fucking awesome. I was just thinking of becoming a sperm donor... and I live in Sweden! They better pay more now.


> Swedish law allows kids to learn their biological father's identity once they turn 18. This hasn't done much to encourage donors.


I don't expect to live until I'm 40 anyway. Plus I would love to help some lesbians out, they have after done so much for me. Porn.


----------



## Chlorine (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Temp_Position (Jul 25, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Maybe people would like to have a child of their own? For example, one lesbian could carry the baby and another could get a sperm sample from a brother or something so it'd be their child.



I could understand wanting a child that shares your genes, but there are other options besides that. People adopt pets because they want to take care of something, so why not another human being? Im sure orphans would like a home and family besides an orphanage. 

Maybe the gays can opt for that. Its probably cheaper than hiring a surrogate. At least lesbians have the option of making there 'own' child without paying someone. Sperm must be cheap.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 25, 2009)

I am disappoint


----------



## Maximo (Jul 25, 2009)

Jackal Iscariot said:


> Fucking awesome. I was just thinking of becoming a sperm donor... and I live in Sweden! *They better pay more now.*
> 
> I don't expect to live until I'm 40 anyway. Plus I would love to help some lesbians out, they have after done so much for me. Porn.



Yeah, you could even make a living out of it . 

Nah, srsly - I would love to have lesbi parents. Fathers are overrated


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jul 26, 2009)

Temp_Position said:


> I could understand wanting a child that shares your genes, but there are other options besides that. People adopt pets because they want to take care of something, so why not another human being? Im sure orphans would like a home and family besides an orphanage.
> 
> Maybe the gays can opt for that. Its probably cheaper than hiring a surrogate. At least lesbians have the option of making there 'own' child without paying someone. Sperm must be cheap.



This. Some kids really need a family.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 26, 2009)

title = 
article =


----------



## Nimander (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm tempted to rep the OP just for the thread title alone


----------

